# Interesting body facts...



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Interesting Human Body Facts




The largest cell in the human body is the female egg and the smallest is the male sperm.

A full bladder is roughly the size of a soft ball.

It takes the food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach.

One human hair can support 3 kg (6 lb).

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete.

The attachment of human muscles to skin is what causes dimples.

The average man's penis is three times the length of his thumb.

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.

If the average male never shaved, his beard would be 13 feet long when he died.

Men with hairless chests are more likely to get cirrhosis of the liver than men with hair.

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet.

Side by side, 2000 cells from the human body could cover about one square inch.

Women blink twice as often as men.

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain.

When you are looking at someone you love, your pupils dilate. . . .they do the same when you are looking at someone you hate!

Your ears secrete more earwax when you are afraid than when you aren't.

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still.

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it.

The average woman is five inches shorter than the average man.


. . . . . . Still looking at your thumb, aren't you?


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Guess I've got small hands then   

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

_"When you are looking at someone you love, your pupils dilate. . . .they do the same when you are looking at someone you hate! "_

That one worries me the most - everytime Mrs Zeb looks at me!! 8O 8O :roll: :roll:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I wear a XXXL glove.







I wear one, but its far too big.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My thumb is small oops am a girl! can wee standing up does that count ? 8O 

Greenie


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

The average woman seeks equality.

The average man recognizes she's been superior for years.

Trouble is, they are better at keeping secrets!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My Missus doesnt want equality.


says shes not lowering her standards for anybody.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I sucked my thumb when I was a baby!!

That's my excuse!!

Johnny F


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Everyone has one ear closer to their nose than the other!

So what does it say about the men who are double jointed in their thumbs and can take them back to touch their wrists? :? 

Mandy


----------

